

Huffington Post Buys Adaptive Semantics To Keep Up With 100,000 Comments A Day - pier0
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/17/huffington-post-buys-adapative-semantics/

======
brlewis
Quote: Other companies that license Adaptive Semantic’s technology for online
comment moderation include CNN, Newsweek, and Disqus. They might have to start
looking for other solutions. “We will honor the contracts, but very likely
will not renew them,” says Hippeau, who doesn’t want to be in the business of
licensing technology to other news sites and services.

------
vinhboy
I am reading through some comments they marked as "abusive" and I just don't
see how its abusive...

<http://adaptivesemantics.com/demo>

